# [GENKERNEL] this package is known.....reiser4 (résolu)

## pepit

Bonjour,

j'ai rien trouvé pour me présenter, olors je le fait sur mon premier post :

Utilisateur de longue date de linux et après avoir essayé plusieurs distrib je me suis jusqu’à lors cantonné à la mandriva. Mais aujourd'hui j'en ai marre de refaire mon système 2 fois par ans et j'ai donc décidé de tenter ma chance avec une distrib RR. Mon choix c'est orienté vers gentoo pour sa grande "adaptivité" aux  différents PC parfois ancien que je possède dont un toshiba tecra 8000  qui est le sujet du jour!

Après avoir installé gentoo avec openbox sur un pentium III de bureau pour voir et apprendre, ce qui fut assez long et laborieux, je m'attaque depuis 3 jours au tecra 8000 : pentium II 266 avec 131 Mio de Ram et DD de 10 Gio.

J'en suis à l'étape d'installation des sources et de genkernel

La réponse de emerge genkernel est dans le titre.

Je ne comprend pas ce qui se passe car voiçi la répartition de mon DD (comme dans le manuel!):

/dev/sda1 = boot ext2 32Mio

/dev/sda2 = swap 300 Mio

/dev/sda3= root ext4 le reste du DD

Est-ce ext4 qui pose problème? pourtant j'ai fait exactement la même installation sur mon Pentium III et aucune erreur de ce type...

Toute mes recherches sur le net n'ont rien donné à part quelques explications(critique?) sur le reiser que je n'utilise pas!Last edited by pepit on Sat Jan 12, 2013 10:20 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ghoti

Bonjour et bienvenue !  :Smile: 

Rassure-toi, il ne s'agit que d'un simple message d'information/avertissement à la fin de l'installation de genkernel.

Il signale que s'il te prenait l'idée d'utiliser reiser4 sur une de tes partitions, genkernel risquerait d'avoir des problèmes.

Mais comme ce n'est manifestement pas ton cas, tu peux ignorer  :Cool: 

PS : pourrais-tu formater ton titre en accord avec les règles du forum (3/3 : Comment poster sur le forum). Merci !  :Wink: Last edited by ghoti on Fri Jan 11, 2013 3:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Oh, un motivé qui gentooise un sasfépu! Bienvenue!  :Wink: 

(le sasfépu que j'avais gentooisé il y a qq années ne me la clairement pas rendu. Enfin, si, dans un sens, puisqu'il a rendu l'âme 3 mois plus tard...)

----------

## pepit

Extrat! sauf que le sasfépu je viens de me le "faire" avec deux : 1 trouvé dans une poubelle industrielle... l'autre acheté sur le net car l'écran du premier avait souffert de son "reclassage" violent..

N'empèche que jusqu'à il y a 3 jour il était sous toutou et émétait son ouaf ouaf à chaque démarrage.

Merci pour vos réponses rapides!

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Bonjour et bienvenue ! 
> 
> Rassure-toi, il ne s'agit que d'un simple message d'information/avertissement à la fin de l'installation de genkernel.
> 
> Il signale que s'il te prenait l'idée d'utiliser reiser4 sur une de tes partitions, genkernel risquerait d'avoir des problèmes.
> ...

 

Hélas, pas si cool que ça, car l'installation des sources est interonpu et je je me retrouve contrain comme la veille à éteindre la chose car lorsque j'arrive à ce stade (PII oblige) l'heure est bien avancée...

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> PS : pourrais-tu formater ton titre en accord avec les règles du forum (3/3 : Comment poster sur le forum). Merci ! 

 

Oups, pas vu, j'espère avoir compris!

----------

## pepit

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Bonjour et bienvenue ! 
> 
> Rassure-toi, il ne s'agit que d'un simple message d'information/avertissement à la fin de l'installation de genkernel.
> 
> Il signale que s'il te prenait l'idée d'utiliser reiser4 sur une de tes partitions, genkernel risquerait d'avoir des problèmes.
> ...

 

En fait après un réinstall complet (avec plus de swap) jusque tôt ce matin, j'ai séparé les commandes emerge "genkernel et gentoo-sources" pour bien séparer les erreurs.

La sortie du programme d'installation était provoqué par un problème sur l'installation des sources, j'ai donc fait un mauvais amalgame! 

Je marque ce post comme résolut.....

PS : Me suis gourré, car mon ordinosaure et ben il est upgradé à 400 Mhz! (étiquette pas à jour)

----------

